

Did Google Just Buy Chrome.com? - mirceagoia
http://www.thedomains.com/2012/03/01/did-google-just-buy-chrome-com/

======
MCompeau
I was wondering how much people still place value on owning the domains
related to their properties. I recall pg making a post a month or two ago
where he noted that founders were becoming much less concerned with acquiring
the perfect domain for their business. Obviously the situation with Google and
an established product is a bit different than that of an un-established
company, but with a whole slew of new TLDs on the horizon it seems like the
value of acquiring every domain related to one's products and services is much
less clear.

